

YC: Don't forget to call your mother.  - iamelgringo

It's mothers day.
======
kyro
This being a community of hackers, it'd be much appreciated if one of you
could write a program that dialed up my mother every year leaving her a
voicemail. This way, I can sleep in the entire day, and fulfill my duties as a
son.

~~~
thorax
I know this has been downmodded, but if you wanted a trick to go straight to
voicemail for this "app": <http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9915518-2.html>

And it just has a pre-roll ad or something.

------
baha_man
Only in certain countries:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother's_Day#Mother.27s_Day_in_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother's_Day#Mother.27s_Day_in_various_parts_of_the_world)

------
ojbyrne
My mother lives a block away. Just a phone call would have been kind of rude
;-)

~~~
mrtron
That is a deep basement ;)

~~~
whalesalad
Hahahah. Amazing.

------
signa11
i don't really understand this: why do you have to wait for a specific day for
this ? aren't you grateful _everyday_ ?

~~~
thorax
Yeah, but most of them expect a show of that gratefulness _today_.

------
hooande
For a moment I was surprised that no one made the obligatory "I called your
mom last night" joke, but then I remembered that news.yc is a more refined
crowd

~~~
pepeto
and you just couldn't resist saying it...

------
migpwr
I get to call my mom on Saturday the 10th, mexican mothers day...

------
altano
Mothers are frequently overrated

